# نماذج لأسئلةpmp



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (3 أغسطس 2007)

مرفق بعض الأسئلة المشابهة لأسئلة اختبار Pmp
اتمنىان تساعد الزملاء للحصول على الشهادة


----------



## albiladi (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي العزيز ...
وفق الله وأدامك عون لأخوانك وأخواتك هنا في منتدانا العزيز..


----------



## abu nouran (3 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (4 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا للجميع وبمشيئة الله اوافيكم بالمزيد لتحقيق الهدف


----------



## ربحي برق (4 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## بهاءالدين (5 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم ايدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## agaa (7 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافية تم التحميل والله يعيننا على الاختبار

تحياتي


----------



## saidjibril (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## bolbol (15 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## زياد سيد (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد محمد الشرقاوى (17 أغسطس 2007)

والله يا أخى أنت قدمت لنا جميعاً خدمة أدعو الله أن يجازيك عنها كل خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (18 أغسطس 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssss very much


----------



## جيلاسي (20 أغسطس 2007)

بيض الله وجهم ويسر لك امرك وفتح عليك ابواب رزقك


----------



## akdass (22 أغسطس 2007)

*pmp sample exam*

Thank you brother for these question, it's very useful.​


----------



## omarmeyameya (30 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks for your help , and plz can u send us any new PMP exam questions that you have >> Thanks a lot


----------



## limona4all (1 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وأرضاك في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (3 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## م. زيد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم


----------



## hsnali20 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

ياحبيبنا مشكور أنت كلك طاقة وشباك و..مشالله عليك ...مشكوور:56:


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على المجهود


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*المزيد من اسئلة Pmp*

لقد طورت PMP Simulation كامل 200 سؤال. لتجربته مجاناً, الرجاء زيارة موقعي www.methodcorp.com . مع تحياتي.


----------



## ياسر العبد (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (27 يناير 2009)

جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق الصادق (28 يناير 2009)

_ شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة _


----------



## محترف مشاريع (28 يناير 2009)

اخوي ...

ملف الاسئلة لايمكن فتحه


مشكور على المجهود


----------



## hamdytaha (29 يناير 2009)

اتمنى من سيادتكم ارشادنا للوصول له\ه الشهاده


----------



## احمد حسن اول (1 فبراير 2009)

Many thanks and hope for you and your family the best


----------



## hika77 (3 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير:77:


----------



## bryar (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لجهودكم ويرجى تزويدنا بالمزيد من الأسئلة والأجوبة مع التمنيات لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## الغفيلي (14 مارس 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خير


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------

